# Stellungnahme zur verzögerten Servicebearbeitung zur Zeit



## mstaab_canyon (22. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Canyon-Kunden,

hier im Forum kommt es zurzeit verstärkt zu einzelnen Anfragen von Kunden die die Erreichbarkeit unseres Contact Centers oder die Bearbeitung Ihrer Aufträge bemängeln.

In der Tat besteht zurzeit ein Engpass, der auf einer Systemumstellung beruht. Vor 12 Monaten wurde bei Canyon ein Projekt mit dem Ziel ins Leben gerufen, eine für Canyon nicht mehr zeitgemäße Warenwirtschaft abzulösen. Die Umstellung auf das neue ERP System hat am 1.10. stattgefunden. Die Potentiale die sich aus der Umstellung ergeben sind umfangreich. Auf den Punkt gebracht wird jeder Kunde in Zukunft davon in Form eines besseren Service profitieren können.

Aber: Aller Anfang ist schwer. Wir sind seit dem Livestart des Systems von einer Flut von Verkaufsaufträgen und Statusanfragen überrascht worden. Da bestimmte neue Prozesse und die Bedienung des Systems einer gewissen Anlaufzeit bedürfen kommt es zurzeit zu Verzögerungen die wir unter Hochdruck abbauen. Dies betrifft nicht ausnahmslos alle Kunden. Bei denjenigen bei denen Verzögerungen auftraten beziehungsweise auftreten möchten wir uns entschuldigen. Wir sind zuversichtlich, dass der Stau bald abgearbeitet ist.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen,

Die Geschäftsleitung


----------



## Schulle (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Herr Staab und CANYON-Team,
Ich finde es wurde höchste Zeit für Eure Stellungnahme. Denke mal hättet
Ihr sie früher gebracht, hättet Ihr Euch einigen Unmut mancher Kunden hier
ersparen können. Das so eine Umstellung natürlich einiges an Änderung für
Ihre Mitarbeiter mit sich bringt, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein und ist für mich
verständlich. Einzig der Zeitpunkt (Inventur, Sparaktion und Umstellung) ist 
mMn unglücklich gewählt wurden. Aber bei Euch arbeiten auch nur Menschen
und das ist auch gut so. Ich jedenfalls bin mit Eurem Bike und dem Service
bisher voll zufrieden und werde 2009 wieder bei Euch eins kaufen
(XC 6.0 bitte schon mal vormerken ).

LG ausm Osten 
Schulle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulmer (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo wertes Canyon Team, ich besitze jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren ein Torque FR 7.0 von euch und bin total zufrieden und glücklich damit. Ich finde eure Bikes absolut SUPER,die Ausstattung ist klasse und der Preis unschlagbar. Das es bei einer Systemumstellung zu Problemen kommt, ist ganz normal und das ist bei anderen Firmen und Bereichen auch nicht anders, aber ihr hättet früher über diese Situation informieren müssen, das hätte einigen Unmut von vielen Leuten vermieden. Ich bleibe aufjedenfall ein treuer Kunde von euch und empfehle eure Bikes auch allen anderen weiter.
Mfg  Ulmer


----------



## karle71 (24. Oktober 2008)

von gewissen Schwierigkeiten zu reden ist leicht untertrieben. Seit über 4 Wochen werden keine emails mehr beantwortet, sollte telefonisch jemand errreichbar sein dann werden von jeder Person unterschiedliche Auskünfte erteilt, versprochene Rückrufe bisher ausnahmslos nicht beantwortet, Geld vor über 4 Wochen abgebucht, jedoch keine Bikes geliefert und lt. neuester Auskunft auch plötzlich im neuen System kein Geldeingang mehr verbucht.

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass ihr selbst äussert genervt seid, allerdings ist die Informationspolitik nach aussen mehr als fragwürdig und ich bin gespannt was ihr euch als Wiedergutmachung einfallen lässt bzw. bis wann die Probleme behoben sein werden.


----------



## kisban (24. Oktober 2008)

ja krass! das ist ja fast noch heftiger als bei mir! gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis hin oder her, was da grad ab geht, vor allem die informationspolitik ist völlig inakzeptabel. über 2 monate warte ich nun schon auf mein "zur reperatur" eingesendetes rad. den konstruktionbedingten fehler des rahmens konnte man natürlich nicht beheben, allenfalls durch die glorreiche idee 2,25 schlappen auf ein 140 mm fully zu packen. dass ich dafür entschädigt wurde muss man ihnen aber dann doch noch zu gute halten. aber wieso das rad nun noch immer dort ist kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen (nachfüllen des öls in der gabel kanns ja wohl nicht sein). vor genau 2 wochen sagte man mir am telefon, dass das rad leider nicht mehr am selben tag rausgesendet werden könnte, dafür aber in jedem fall am darauf folgenden montag. und seit dem bekomme ich inhaltsfreie mails, die schlichtweg eine frechheit sind. jedes mal wird aufs neue beteuert, dass man sich in den nächsten 2 tagen melden würde. und nicht ein einziges mal ist das eingetreten. sorry jungs, so gehts nicht.


----------



## Niederbayer (24. Oktober 2008)

kisban schrieb:


> ja krass! das ist ja fast noch heftiger als bei mir! gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis hin oder her, was da grad ab geht, vor allem die informationspolitik ist völlig inakzeptabel. über 2 monate warte ich nun schon auf mein "zur reperatur" eingesendetes rad. den konstruktionbedingten fehler des rahmens konnte man natürlich nicht beheben, allenfalls durch die glorreiche idee 2,25 schlappen auf ein 140 mm fully zu packen. dass ich dafür entschädigt wurde muss man ihnen aber dann doch noch zu gute halten. aber wieso das rad nun noch immer dort ist kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen (nachfüllen des öls in der gabel kanns ja wohl nicht sein). vor genau 2 wochen sagte man mir am telefon, dass das rad leider nicht mehr am selben tag rausgesendet werden könnte, dafür aber in jedem fall am darauf folgenden montag. und seit dem bekomme ich inhaltsfreie mails, die schlichtweg eine frechheit sind. jedes mal wird aufs neue beteuert, dass man sich in den nächsten 2 tagen melden würde. und nicht ein einziges mal ist das eingetreten. sorry jungs, so gehts nicht.



Jetzt könnte man ganz böse mutmaßen, Dein Bike ist wahrscheinlich im Sparbuch verkauft worden.


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2008)

Niederbayer.
du liebst es anscheinend "Zwietracht zu säen" Ich kann mich noch gut an deine Ausführungen und "Bedenken" Zum Thema Juicy 7 am ES nach dem dubiosen Bremsentest (Holländertest) in einer Mountainbikezeitung erinnern.
Da hast du ja auch öffentlich orakelt, daß die Bremsen reihenweise versagen könnten. Und? Was ist passiert?
Nichts!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niederbayer (25. Oktober 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Niederbayer.
> du liebst es anscheinend "Zwietracht zu säen" Ich kann mich noch gut an deine Ausführungen und "Bedenken" Zum Thema Juicy 7 am ES nach dem dubiosen Bremsentest (Holländertest) in einer Mountainbikezeitung erinnern.
> Da hast du ja auch öffentlich orakelt, daß die Bremsen reihenweise versagen könnten. Und? Was ist passiert?
> Nichts!
> ...



Zum Thema Bremsentest: 
Respekt zu Deinem guten Gedächtnis - das ist doch schon ewig her. Bei dem damaligen Test war eben die Juicy mit Totalausfall aus dem Test geflogen. Das der Test, im Nachhinein betrachtet, offensichtlich von dem Magazin überzogen war konnte ich damals nicht wissen. Auffällig war halt das die anderen Bremsenhersteller diesen ominösen Test eben bestanden hatten. Mich hatte es sehr beunruhigt und mein bestelltes Bike hatte ich dann auch storniert.
Soll ich mich jetzt hier öffentlich entschuldigen?
Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier Panik wegen eines Bremsentests gemacht habe.
Gut so !!?? 
Zu meinem Kommentar weiter oben - Du hast das doch nicht wirklich ernst genommen?


----------



## Schulle (25. Oktober 2008)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Mich hatte es sehr beunruhigt und mein bestelltes Bike hatte ich dann auch storniert.




...wegen der Bremsen, ???? Ne ne?


----------



## Niederbayer (25. Oktober 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> ...wegen der Bremsen, ???? Ne ne?



...........darfst Schisser zu mir sagen.


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2008)

oder Minigolfspieler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seltsamkeit (26. Oktober 2008)

kisban schrieb:


> ja krass! das ist ja fast noch heftiger als bei mir! gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis hin oder her, was da grad ab geht, vor allem die informationspolitik ist völlig inakzeptabel. über 2 monate warte ich nun schon auf mein "zur reperatur" eingesendetes rad. den konstruktionbedingten fehler des rahmens konnte man natürlich nicht beheben, allenfalls durch die glorreiche idee 2,25 schlappen auf ein 140 mm fully zu packen. dass ich dafür entschädigt wurde muss man ihnen aber dann doch noch zu gute halten. aber wieso das rad nun noch immer dort ist kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen (nachfüllen des öls in der gabel kanns ja wohl nicht sein). vor genau 2 wochen sagte man mir am telefon, dass das rad leider nicht mehr am selben tag rausgesendet werden könnte, dafür aber in jedem fall am darauf folgenden montag. und seit dem bekomme ich inhaltsfreie mails, die schlichtweg eine frechheit sind. jedes mal wird aufs neue beteuert, dass man sich in den nächsten 2 tagen melden würde. und nicht ein einziges mal ist das eingetreten. sorry jungs, so gehts nicht.


 

2 Monate auf ein eingeschicktes Rad warten??? Meine Fresse, dass ist nicht nur frech, dass ist beschämend.

Ich hab mein Rad vor eineinhalb Wochen eingeschickt, bisher ohne Info über den aktuellen Stand. Bei mir muss der Rahmen getauscht werden, also ohne das zutun eines Lieferanten, ein reines Canyon "Problem".  Ansonsten die gleichen Schritte wie bei vielen anderen: versprochene Rückrufe werden nicht eingehalten, wenn man jemanden am Telefon hat antwortet er ausweichend und bezieht also auf das aktuelle Softwareproblem, E-Mails werden nicht, oder nur Standardisiert beantwortet. Canyon scheint zu vergessen, dass sie da Eigentum von anderen in der Mache haben, und dass Garantie und Gewährleistung über den Verkauf eines Bikes hinausgehen.

Ich bin eigentlich ein extrem ruhiger Mensch, aber langsam reißt mir der Geduldsfaden. Softwareprobleme hin oder her, aber irgendwann ist das kein Argument mehr. Dann müssen sie halt auf Zettelwirtschaft umstellen und mal beim Telefon die Tasten benutzen. 

Ausserdem scheinen einige zu vergessen, dass die meisten Benutzer hier "nur" das eine Rad haben, und auch darauf angewiesen sind.

Meine Anfängliche Euphorie für die Produkte des Herstellers haben sich mittlerweile nicht nur auf ein Minimum reduziert, nein sie kehren sich gerade in den Minusbereich um.


----------



## Bierkiste (26. Oktober 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> [...]Umstellung auf das neue ERP System [...]



SAP? Na dann viel Spaß.

Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## BillGehts (26. Oktober 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> SAP? Na dann viel Spaß.
> 
> Happy trails
> Sascha



Wenn dem so ist selbst Schuld. Eine "Klitsche" wie Canyon braucht mit Sicherheit kein SAP, Oracle oder Infor ERP. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass Du mit Deiner Vermutung Recht hast und die Zustände sich kurzfristig nicht ändern werden. Canyon wäre nicht die erste Firma die an einer SAP Einführung kaputt geht.

Meine Gabel ist jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen bei denen. Bis heute gibt es keine Reaktion von Canyon. Ein Austausch wäre normalerweise in 3-4 Tagen erledigt.


----------



## Jobal (27. Oktober 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist selbst Schuld. Eine "Klitsche" wie Canyon braucht mit Sicherheit kein SAP, Oracle oder Infor ERP. Allerdings befürchte ich, dass Du mit Deiner Vermutung Recht hast und die Zustände sich kurzfristig nicht ändern werden. Canyon wäre nicht die erste Firma die an einer SAP Einführung kaputt geht.
> 
> Meine Gabel ist jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen bei denen. Bis heute gibt es keine Reaktion von Canyon. Ein Austausch wäre normalerweise in 3-4 Tagen erledigt.



Wer keine Ahnung hat...

Nenn mal eine Firma, die an einer SAP Einführung kaputt gegangen ist...

Gruß Jobal


----------



## BillGehts (27. Oktober 2008)

Jobal schrieb:


> Wer keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Nenn mal eine Firma, die an einer SAP Einführung kaputt gegangen ist...
> 
> Gruß Jobal



Viele größere Firmen haben noch die Kurve gekriegt indem sie die SAP ERP Einführung gestoppt haben um weiteren Schaden vom Unternehmen abzuwenden. Bei kleineren Firmen endete das aber schon mal in der Insolvenz : http://www.computerwoche.de/knowledge_center/erp/1854252/index.html

Suche einfach selbst und Du wirst weitere Beispiele gescheiterter ERP Projekte finden. 

Da ich selbst im SAP Schnittstellenbereich tätig bin kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## Jobal (27. Oktober 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Viele größere Firmen haben noch die Kurve gekriegt indem sie die SAP ERP Einführung gestoppt haben um weiteren Schaden vom Unternehmen abzuwenden. Bei kleineren Firmen endete das aber schon mal in der Insolvenz : http://www.computerwoche.de/knowledge_center/erp/1854252/index.html
> 
> Suche einfach selbst und Du wirst weitere Beispiele gescheiterter ERP Projekte finden.
> 
> Da ich selbst im SAP Schnittstellenbereich tätig bin kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen.



 Dein Link bezieht sich aber auf ne Firma, die ein ERP bzw PPS von IBM einführen wollte.....

Und wenn Du im SAP Schnittstellenbereich tätig bist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal meine Einstellung überprüfen...

Ciao Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kisban (27. Oktober 2008)

dass canyon daran zugrunde geht muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, aber dass man mal darüber nachdenken sollte verantwortung zu übernehmen, das wäre doch mal ein schritt. zuständigkeiten permanent von a nach b zu schieben ist einfach dämlich.


----------



## Payder (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Wartenden!

Habe nun endlich mal wieder jemand bei Canyon an der Strippe gehabt und abermals versichert bekommen, dass mein reklamiertes Bike diese Woche versendet wird. Ist schon lustig, vor über 2 Wochen haben die mir erzählt alles sei in derjenigen Woche fertig und heute bekam ich wiederum zu hören, dass es gestern repariert wurde...
Mein Bike ist seit Anfang September bei Canyon und seit mindestens 18 Tagen (laut Canyon) ist die Fox-Gabel von Toxaholic zurück. Das Rad war also über 2 Wochen einfach nur in der Werkstatt gestanden, ohne dass auch nur irgendwas passiert...
Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin. Hoffentlich passt auch wieder alles. Ist ja schon schlimm genug 2 Monate aufs Bike verzichten zu müssen... :-(
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir NIE wieder ein Canyon, oder sonstiges Versenderbike holen. Ich war mir beim Kauf ganz klar über die Nachteile eines Versenderbikes bewusst, aber sowas habe ich nicht erwartet; Systemumstellung hin oder her. Habe mich doch sehr allein gelassen gefühlt, was mein Bike angeht. 

Zumindest weiss ich nun, dass mein Nerve XC noch lebt...

Gruß Payder


----------



## biketiger2 (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir vorsichtshalber den Reklamationsschein vom letzten mal kopiert. Einen defekten Rahmen würde ich auf jeden Fall zerlegen und einzeln einschicken, die 5 Euro Porto nehme ich gerne in Kauf, dafür geht die Abwicklung so viel schneller!


----------



## djzdee (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Herr Staab & liebe Leidensgenossen,

diese Stellungname und Entschuldigung von Canyon war längst überfällig - auch wenn sie für mein Problem nicht ausreichend erklärend ist! Zumal ich als Kunde und Betroffener nicht persönlich von Canyon angesprochen werde, sondern mir die Stellungnahme erst selbst im Internet suchen muß!!! Letztlich zielt diese Erklärung also nur darauf ab, potenzielle neue Kunden/Aufträge nicht abzuschrecken. Als Betroffener hätte ich mir gewünscht, auch persönlich von Canyon auf den Misstand hingewiesen zu werden. Eine persönliche Entschuldigung hätte sicher weniger Schaden verursacht!

Deshalb auch genauso von mir hier im Forum meine Leidensgeschichte: 
Ich habe am 15.09 (vor ERP-Einführung!) meine defekte Formula Bremse eingeschickt und warte seither vergebens auf eine Rücksendung der reparierten Bremse. Am Telefon (wenn man mal nach stundenlangem Warten durchkommt!!!) wurde ich bisher nur mit falschen Aussagen ("Bremse wird nun verschickt") vertröstet. Eine Eskalation über Herrn Ralf Lang (Vertrieb) an Frau Gesine Kreuzmann hat auch nichts bewirkt. Herr Florian May vom Service Team hat mir in einer Mail vom 20.10.2008 bestätigt, dass die von Formula reparierte Bremse bereits am 11.10.2008 (!!!) bei Canyon wieder eingegangen ist und nun versendet wird (übringens nach Rücksprache mit Formula Deutschland hat Formula mir gegenüber angegeben, dass Bremsen bei Formula im Normalfall spätestens nach 3 Werktagen wieder zurückgesendet werden. Auch wenn man eine Losgrößenbündelung und den Postweg berücksichtigt ist der 11.10 fraglich, insb. da mir mündlich am Telefon von Canyon bereits auch frühere Rücksendedaten von Formula genannt wurden! Formula meinte, das nächste mal solle ich die Bremse direkt bei Ihnen einschicken). 

Nach der Canyon-Mail vom 20.10 sollte ich nun noch einige Tage Geduld haben. Bisher ist aber nichts bei mir angekommen und mit meiner Geduld bin ich nun am Ende!!! Ich bin durchaus Verständnisvoll und Nachsichtig für die Probleme mit der ERP-Umstellung, nicht aber bzgl. des Umgangs/der Falsch-Aussagen (Terminangaben etc.) gegenüber Kunden.

Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt setzte ich Canyon nun schriftlich per Einschreiben eine zweiwöchige Frist (man siehe meinen guten Willen!) für den Nacherfüllungsanspruch der Gewährleistung. Andernfalls behalte ich mir das Recht vor, vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten (das Rad wurde in 2007 gekauft).

Bisher war ich sehr zufrieden mit Canyon. Mein bestelltes Rad kam in 2007 auch deutlich früher als erwartet. Aber wie hier mit einem Kunden umgegangen wird, ist eine Frechheit! Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir ein weiteres Bike von Canyon zu kaufen - davon sehe und rate ich nun aber erst mal ab!

Über eine Rückmeldung, gerne auch persönlich (!) werde ich mich freuen.
Wie das ganze ausgeht, poste ich auch gerne im Forum!

Ein bisher zufriedener, nun aber sehr enttäuschter Kunde!

Gruß, djzdee


----------



## trek1969 (29. Oktober 2008)

djzdee schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt setzte ich Canyon nun schriftlich per Einschreiben eine zweiwöchige Frist (man siehe meinen guten Willen!) für den Nacherfüllungsanspruch der Gewährleistung. Andernfalls behalte ich mir das Recht vor, vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten (das Rad wurde in 2007 gekauft).



 ich hätte die bundeskanzlerin um hilfe gebeten....


----------



## T!ll (29. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> ich hätte die bundeskanzlerin um hilfe gebeten....




Fragt sich außerdem warum er die Bremse nicht gleich an Formula geschickt hat...naja man muss nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## djzdee (29. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> ich hätte die bundeskanzlerin um hilfe gebeten....



die bundeskanzlerin war leider genauso schwierig zu erreichen wie die canyon werkstatt...


----------



## djzdee (29. Oktober 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Fragt sich außerdem warum er die Bremse nicht gleich an Formula geschickt hat...naja man muss nicht alles verstehen.




das hätte ich im nachhinein wohl auch besser tun sollen. aber bisher war ich ja mit canyon auch zufrieden! canyon wollte zudem, dass ich nach schilderung meines Problems ihnen die bremse zuschicke. einen entsprechenden rückholschein haben sie mir auch schnell zugestellt - mit dem service bis dahin hat alles gepasst! mal sehen wie es nun weitergeht...


----------



## Payder (29. Oktober 2008)

Abwarten und Tee trinken ,kann ich da nur sagen...
Mein Rad wurde heute leider immernoch nicht, entgegen der gestrigen Versprechung, versendet. Zumindest bekam ich keine Versandbenachrichtigungsmail.

Lange kann es ja nicht mehr dauern und wie sagt man so schön:
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude; fragt sich nurfür welchen Zeitraum das auch zutrifft...

Gruß Payder


----------



## Bergaufbremse04 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich dem allgemeinen Unmut nur anschließen...

Ich habe Mitte September das Rad bezahlt, zwei Wochen später kam mein RC9 mit defekten Schaltwerk an (die Transportsicherung war wohl nicht ganz ausreichend - die Holzplatte, die das Schaltwerk sichern sollte, war zersplittert und im Laufrad zwischen Bremsscheibe und Speichen verkeilt...)

Das Rad wurde umgehend zurückgeschickt und steht seitdem bei Canyon. Call-Center ist nicht erreichbar und auf e-mails wird nicht geantwortet. Sorry, liebe Kollegen, aber so geht das nicht. Obwohl ich von der Qualität des Rades überzeugt bin, bin ich drauf und dran vom Kauf zurückzutreten. Ohne ein Mindestmaß an Service (gerade bei Verschulden des Versenders - ich habe das Rad ja schließlich nicht kaputt gemacht oder verschlissen) kann man halt keine Räder verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich wie ich von einem neuen ERP-System profitieren soll, wenn mich Service-Mitarbeiter mit Lügen abfertigen und beim Nachhaken dann einfach nicht mehr antworten.
Canyon hat eher ein Mitarbeiterproblem im Service, als ein Systemproblem.


----------



## djzdee (31. Oktober 2008)

djzdee schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Staab & liebe Leidensgenossen,
> 
> diese Stellungname und Entschuldigung von Canyon war längst überfällig - auch wenn sie für mein Problem nicht ausreichend erklärend ist! Zumal ich als Kunde und Betroffener nicht persönlich von Canyon angesprochen werde, sondern mir die Stellungnahme erst selbst im Internet suchen muß!!! Letztlich zielt diese Erklärung also nur darauf ab, potenzielle neue Kunden/Aufträge nicht abzuschrecken. Als Betroffener hätte ich mir gewünscht, auch persönlich von Canyon auf den Misstand hingewiesen zu werden. Eine persönliche Entschuldigung hätte sicher weniger Schaden verursacht!
> 
> ...



Update: also ich kann jetzt aufatmen, die Bremse ist heute endlich bei mir eingetroffen. Zudem habe ich noch zwei persönliche Mails mit einer Entschuldigung bekommen. Schade, dass es zwar erst so laufen mußte, aber dafür ist es jetzt auch gut! Ich wünsche allen, dass sie schnell ihre Räder/Teile bekommen und Canyon wieder eine "einfachere" Zeit.

Gruß, djzdee


----------



## Martin76 (5. November 2008)

Hallo,

nun muss ich mich auch einmal zu diesem Punkt melden. Ich bin selber auch von den Problemen bei Canyon betroffen. Ende September habe ich mir aus dem Sparbuch ein Rahmenset bestellt (Ultimate CF + Magura Durin). In froher Erwartung, daß nach der angekündigten Inventur das Set versendet würde habe ich per Vorauskasse bezahlt.

Nun ist es Anfang November - vom Rahmenset ist noch nichts zu sehen und von Canyon erhalte ich entweder keine, unkorrekte oder standardisierende (und damit nichtssagende) Aussagen - besser eigentlich Ausreden.

Begründet wird immer alles mit der Systemumstellung - auf welches ERP-System auch immer. Ich bin selber in dieser Branche als Unternehmensberater tätig und habe daher Argumente wie "das System ist schuld" schon zur Genüge gehört. Einige male habe ich bereits explizit solche Fälle analysiert. Siehe da: Zu 95% liegt der Fehler nicht in dem Stück Software sondern in den Prozessen, deren Definition oder Abbildung. Noch häufiger an Dingen wie Organisationsanpassungen, Schulungen und Prozessverständnis. Dies zunächst einmal dazu, daß aus meiner Sicht jegliche Kommentare bezüglich einem bestimmten Softwareanbieter extrem unqualifiziert sind. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für die SAP.

Viel wichtiger ist für mich allerdings der Schluss, daß auch bei Canyon ganz offenbar das Problem nicht in der Software  begründet liegt, sonderen in anderen Bereichen zu suchen ist:

- Wenn ich ein System umstelle muss ich mit Einführungs-Schierigkeiten und temporär langsamer Abarbeitung rechnen - dementsprechend mein Auftragsvolumen reduzieren bzw. mein Personal entsprechend erhöhen (z.B. durch Hilfsjobber / Zeitarbeiter, ect.)

- Eine Einführung einer neuen ERP-Lösung sollte zunächst durch die Prozess-Träger vorbereitet und vor allem ausgiebig getestet werden - bei diesem Disaster ist das offensichtlich nicht oder sehr unzureichend passiert.

- *Vor allem Aber:* Nachdem ich erkenne, daß ich einen Rückstand von mehreren Wochen aufgebaut habe sollte ich wohl versuchen den Schaden zu begrenzen:

Temporär manuelle Prozesse definieren (sollte doch nicht so schwer sein eine Versandliste zu erstellen)
 Temporär mehr Personal einstellen
 Exterene IT-Unterstützung nutzen
 Eine verbindliche Lösung kommunizieren
 Proaktiv Verzögerungen kommunizieren

Insbesondere die letzten Punkte ärgeren mich besonders: Keine proaktive Kommunikation an die Kunden und keine verbindlichen Aussagen. Canyon wird doch noch eine Liste der offenen Aufträge haben. Hier eine Email bzw. einen Brief zu erstellen und zu versenden sollte doch möglich sein. Wenn das nicht mehr möglich sein sollte - na dann gute Nacht.

Ich für meinen Teil kann also nur hoffen, daß hier ein Wunder geschieht, das neue ERP-System plötlich alles löst - am Besten meine Bestellung irgendwie automatisch verpackt, frankiert und an die Post übergibt.

Wünschenswert wäre es wenn sich Canyon gedanken darüber machen würde, wie Kunden zufriedengestellt werden können - genau dies findet aus meiner Sicht nicht statt -  anstatt sich in Ausreden zu verlieren. Nur dann kann Canyon den Schaden begrenzen.

So, jetzt gehts mir wieder ein bisschen besser ;-)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. November 2008)

Super Beitrag, ganz meiner Meinung! Seriöse Firmen beschließen bereits einen Bestellstopp lange bervor so ein Desaster wie aktuell bei Canyon entsteht.

Was mich aber am meisten an der Sache fasziniert:

Wenn eine Firma mit derartigem Pfusch und miserabelst denkbarem Service überhaupt noch Geld verdienen kann, dann scheinen wir hier in Deutschland echt im Unternehmer-Paradies zu leben. Das ist das einzig positive Resumee, das ich aus der Geschichte ziehen kann.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. November 2008)

Martin76 schrieb:


> Siehe da: Zu 95% liegt der Fehler nicht in dem Stück Software sondern in den Prozessen, deren Definition oder Abbildung.



Wo auch immer der Fehler genau liegt - Software oder der Projektleiter - der Job von Canyon ist es nun sicher nicht, jedem Kunden oder hier im Forum Auskunft darüber zu geben, wer im Detail nun Schuld ist. So what??




Martin76 schrieb:


> Noch häufiger an Dingen wie Organisationsanpassungen, Schulungen und Prozessverständnis. Dies zunächst einmal dazu, daß aus meiner Sicht jegliche Kommentare bezüglich einem bestimmten Softwareanbieter extrem unqualifiziert sind. Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für die SAP.


 Und nu?



Martin76 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist für mich allerdings der Schluss, daß auch bei Canyon ganz offenbar das Problem nicht in der Software  begründet liegt, sonderen in anderen Bereichen zu suchen ist:
> 
> - Wenn ich ein System umstelle muss ich mit Einführungs-Schierigkeiten und temporär langsamer Abarbeitung rechnen - dementsprechend mein Auftragsvolumen reduzieren bzw. mein Personal entsprechend erhöhen (z.B. durch Hilfsjobber / Zeitarbeiter, ect.)
> 
> ...


 Deine Theorie klingt wunderbar. Ich hoffe du kannst sie in der Praxis immer erfolgreich umsetzen. 



Martin76 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehts mir wieder ein bisschen besser ;-)


Na das ist doch die Hauptsache.

Nimm mir das jetzt nicht krumm. Aber ich persönlich denke du bist ein paar Wochen zu spät mit deiner Polemik.

Natürlich hoffe ich, dass du bald das von Canyon bekommst, auf das du wartest - ehrlich!

Ach ja, und ich bin nicht der Projektleiter bei Canyon, Koblenz.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. November 2008)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma mit derartigem Pfusch und miserabelst denkbarem Service überhaupt noch Geld verdienen kann, dann scheinen wir hier in Deutschland echt im Unternehmer-Paradies zu leben. Das ist das einzig positive Resumee, das ich aus der Geschichte ziehen kann.



*1A Stammtischparole!* Das ist das einzig positive Resumee, das ich aus der Geschichte ziehen kann..


----------



## AndreZ. (5. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ich bin nicht der Projektleiter bei Canyon, Koblenz.



Das könnte man bei deinem ständigen gegenangestinke aber wirklich langsam denken...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. November 2008)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Das könnte man bei deinem ständigen gegenangestinke aber wirklich langsam denken...



Gegenanstinke find ich zu negativ. Ich meine, im Grunde genommen erwarten die Leute hier eine Reaktion auf ihren Input. Den bekommen sie manchmal.

Kennst du bildblog.de? Find ich zum Beispiel auch gut...


----------



## agnes (5. November 2008)

naja ich habae 3monate gewartet und schon lange per vorkasse bezahlt. aber nichts ist. und so geht es sehr vielen hier. anscheinend ist canyon die große halle über kopf gestiegen. service wüste deutschland hat schon lange bei canyon zugeschlagen. naja mein zweite sbike wird jetzt bei cube gekauft. canyon hat einen kunden weniger.

und in der heutigen zeit, zählt jeder kunde. ausser bei canyon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratzus (5. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Gegenanstinke find ich zu negativ. Ich meine, im Grunde genommen erwarten die Leute hier eine Reaktion auf ihren Input. Den bekommen sie manchmal.
> 
> Kennst du bildblog.de? Find ich zum Beispiel auch gut...



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen! 
Hatte die letzte Zeit als zufriedener CANYON Kunde keinen Bock mehr aufs Forum weil für mich nichts konstruktives rauskam.
Nachdem ich Deine Beiträge gelesen habe schaue ich wieder öfters rein!
Danke !
MfG Bratzus


----------



## agnes (5. November 2008)

naja die augen zu verschliesen bringt aber auhc nichts.


----------



## trek1969 (5. November 2008)

Bratzus schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!
> Hatte die letzte Zeit als zufriedener CANYON Kunde keinen Bock mehr aufs Forum weil für mich nichts konstruktives rauskam.
> Nachdem ich Deine Beiträge gelesen habe schaue ich wieder öfters rein!
> Danke !
> MfG Bratzus



dto. dto. dto. 

bei manchen könnte man auch echt


----------



## agnes (5. November 2008)

wieso könnte man bei anderen? ich finde es gerecht sich in einem herstellerforum über den negativen umgang mit kunden zu äussern.

ich war auch sehr zufrieden. aber wenn man von woche zu woche verarscht wird, reicht es einem mal. nur leider bin ich ja nicht der einzigste.


----------



## Bratzus (5. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> naja die augen zu verschliesen bringt aber auhc nichts.



Keine Sorge, hab schon die Augen auf! 
Es scheint mir aber fast das bei Vielen die Fähigkeiten der Problemlösung allgemein, insbesonders aber mit CANYON, nicht besonders ausgebildet ist.
Probleme sollten MIT der Gegenseite gelöst werden (Ist auch in derem Interesse) aber nicht durch wilde Diskussionen mit HOTLINE- Mitarbeitern.
Auch das Posten von Beiträgen ala "Beleidigter Leberwurst" bringt die Sache selten weiter.
Aber machts so wie Ihr wollt, ich konnte Probleme bis jetzt IMMER sauber vom Tisch bekommen.
PS: Ist mir nicht verständlich das Jemand ein Rad bei CANYON bestellt und in Vorkasse geht?? Da muss es ja bei Lieferproblemen knallen.
Schönen Abend wünscht Bratzus


----------



## agnes (5. November 2008)

vorkasse ganz einfach. ich ahbe es bezahlt weil es lieferbar war. dann habe ich ncihts gehört. erste ausrede....falsche größe war lieferbar. dann hatte der rahmen lackmängel. dann wurde das bike an der falschen ausgeliefert. usw. das habe ich 3 monate gehört.


was würdes du denn denken wenn man dich so behandelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratzus (5. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> vorkasse ganz einfach. ich ahbe es bezahlt weil es lieferbar war. dann habe ich ncihts gehört. erste ausrede....falsche größe war lieferbar. dann hatte der rahmen lackmängel. dann wurde das bike an der falschen ausgeliefert. usw. das habe ich 3 monate gehört.
> 
> 
> was würdes du denn denken wenn man dich so behandelt?



SOO lasse ich mich nicht behandeln! Vorkasse nur bei Peanuts, ich gehe nicht auf "Ausreden" ein. Setze Termin - falls nicht geliefert- Auf Wiedersehen! Auch wenn man das Bike unbedingt haben will, konseqent sein bei solchem Lieferkaos -> von der Bestellung zurücktreten! 
Gute Bikes gibts nicht nur bei CANYON, aber im frühen Frühjahr bei CANYON bestellt hats mann in 10 Tagen Zuhause- per Nachnahme.
Ausserdem: das ganze geMAILe und anrufen ist doch zu unverbindlich, bei Problemen Korrespondenz per "Einschreiben" mit Rückschein Inhalt betont Sachlich halten, das Geld sollte man investieren!
Bis dann Bratzus


----------



## agnes (5. November 2008)

wie man sowas beahndelt sei jedem selbst überlassen.
ich habe vor ca. 2 jahren mein specral gekauft. war lieferbar also direkt übrwiesen. diesmal dachte ich genauso. aber nichts degleichen. deshalb ist canyon für mich tabu. für mich kam wieder der händler um die ecke in frage. da sind leute die ich direkt ansprechen kann. was für mich diesmal ein großer faktum war. ok habe für eim ams 125 the one cube 3000e gezahlt aber bei canyon wäre ich nciht viel günstiger davon gekommen.

deshalb kann ich vielen nur raten zum händler zu gehen.

canyon ist seid dem umzug ein großer schweineladen geworden.


----------



## Bratzus (5. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wie man sowas beahndelt sei jedem selbst überlassen.
> ich habe vor ca. 2 jahren mein specral gekauft. war lieferbar also direkt übrwiesen. diesmal dachte ich genauso. aber nichts degleichen. deshalb ist canyon für mich tabu. für mich kam wieder der händler um die ecke in frage. da sind leute die ich direkt ansprechen kann. was für mich diesmal ein großer faktum war. ok habe für eim ams 125 the one cube 3000e gezahlt aber bei canyon wäre ich nciht viel günstiger davon gekommen.
> 
> deshalb kann ich vielen nur raten zum händler zu gehen.
> ...



OOOps, da spricht aber Verbitterung. 
Zitat"wie man sowas beahndelt sei jedem selbst überlassen." Ist es ja auch, aber wie man in den Wald hineinruft...
Aber ich stimm Dir zu: Viele sollten besser zum Local Dealer gehen, ist alles soo easy.

Und, machts Dich ein wenig Zufrieden?
 Zitat o. Ton agnes:"canyon ist seid dem umzug ein großer schweineladen geworden."
Was man so alles rauslassen muss!!??
Hoffe "agnes" ist glücklich im CUBE Bereich .
SeeYou Bratzus


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (5. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wie man sowas beahndelt sei jedem selbst überlassen.
> ich habe vor ca. 2 jahren mein specral gekauft. war lieferbar also direkt übrwiesen. diesmal dachte ich genauso. aber nichts degleichen. deshalb ist canyon für mich tabu. für mich kam wieder der händler um die ecke in frage. da sind leute die ich direkt ansprechen kann. was für mich diesmal ein großer faktum war. ok habe für eim ams 125 the one cube 3000e gezahlt aber bei canyon wäre ich nciht viel günstiger davon gekommen.
> 
> deshalb kann ich vielen nur raten zum händler zu gehen.
> ...



Ist wirklich angekommen.



agnes schrieb:


> deshalb ist canyon für mich tabu


Ich hoffe du beziehst das Canyon- Forum in deine konsequente Haltung für die Zukunft mit ein. Auch zum Vorbild Canyon gegenüber - was Versprechen angeht. Schaffst du schon!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2008)

djzdee schrieb:


> Update: also ich kann jetzt aufatmen, die Bremse ist heute endlich bei mir eingetroffen. Zudem habe ich noch zwei persönliche Mails mit einer Entschuldigung bekommen. Schade, dass es zwar erst so laufen mußte, aber dafür ist es jetzt auch gut! Ich wünsche allen, dass sie schnell ihre Räder/Teile bekommen und Canyon wieder eine "einfachere" Zeit.
> 
> Gruß, djzdee



Ah, dann hast du sicher meine Bremse bekommen  weil du so viel Druck gemacht hast. 
Zitat vom 24.10. (die Bremse war seit Anfang September unterwegs):
_Ihre Bremse befindet sich wie gesagt schon in unserem Haus und wird schnellstmöglich bearbeitet und an unsere Versandabteilung weitergeleitet._

Na mir ists wurst - hab ja ne Leihbremse....


----------



## Martin76 (7. November 2008)

So, ich möchte fairerheits halber auch posten, daß ich heute meine Bestellung erhalten habe. Der Karton war zwar aufgerissen (vermutlich wollte der Postbote sich das tragen erleichtern) Bike und Gabel sind aber in Ordnung.

Freue mich schon darauf die erste Runde auf dem neuen Bike zu drehen.

*Und falls dies jemand von Canyon liest:* 

*Danke für die Lieferung.* Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich mit dem Bike Spaß haben werde. Ob ich mir nochmals ein Canyon kaufen würde: Mhhh... das werde ich mir noch überlegen. Eure Räder und Preise mögen ja gut sein. Allerdings definiert sich meine Kundenzufriedenheit auch über den Service und der sollte nicht nur Slogan sein. Wenn ich meinen Kunden das Gefühl gebe, daß sie irgendwie lästig und störend sind ist das sehr schade - Canyon könnte die Perfekte Bikemarke sein, wenn Ihr hieran arbeiten würdet. Der Kunde muss ja nicht unbedingt König sein, im Mittelpunkt Eures Handelns sollte er allerdings dennoch stehen.

Allen anderen Wartenden: Ich wünsche Euch daß möglichst bald das freudige klingeln des Postboten oder die ersehnte orangene Postkarte im Briefkasten auch Euere Wartezeit beendet!


----------



## MikeTbike (7. November 2008)

Mein Rad, seiner Zeit gerade mal 2 Wochen alt mit 150km Laufleistung wurde am 24.10.2008 fertig repariert (lt. tel. Aussage eines Mitarbeiters) Warum dauert es solange bis das Rad wieder ausgeliefert wird. Es dürfte doch kein Problem sein, da nen Paketaufkleber anzubringen und zur Post aufzugeben!? ich frag mich was die für ein Logistik haben. ich hab schon 5 mal angerufen und 5 emails geschrieben, immer heisst es "es tut mir leid, ich kann gerade nicht sehen, wie der status ist". Wollen die die Leute verkackern oder was? Ich schreib jetzt en Brief mit Antrag auf Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag, wenn das nix nützt, geh ich zum Anwalt, hab ja Rechtsschutz...


----------



## uschi-w (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

wie lange geht die Systemumstellung bei Canyon noch?
Ich habe vor 3 Wochen einen Rahmen CF mit Magura Gabel bestellt.
Jetzt steht das Teil nach Auskunft der Canyon Mitarbeiter seit Anfang dieser Woche im Versand!
Jeden Tag bekomme ich von Canyon nach Rückfrage die selbe Antwort: "Wir werden sie in den nächsten Stunden über die Sendung informieren"
Aber bis jetzt hat noch keiner zurück gerufen.

Das ist doch mal ein "SUPER SERVICE"


----------



## MikeTbike (13. November 2008)

uschi-w schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie lange geht die Systemumstellung bei Canyon noch?
> Ich habe vor 3 Wochen einen Rahmen CF mit Magura Gabel bestellt.
> ...



mein Rad steht schon seit 3 Wochen zum Versand bereit...viel Spass beim warten...


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

ist ja nichts neues^^ wenn es schon im versand steht, wird es wohl bald verschickt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeTbike (13. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> ist ja nichts neues^^ wenn es schon im versand steht, wird es wohl bald verschickt werden.



von wegen! wie gesagt, mein rad steht schon 3 wochen im Versand, heut wieder angerufen, keine weitere Auskunft möglich...


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

wird schon kommen. sind ja auch nur menschen.


----------



## MikeTbike (13. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> wird schon kommen. sind ja auch nur menschen.



sicher sicher wird´s kommen nächstes Jahr im Sommer...


----------



## Deleted 68079 (14. November 2008)

Was ist eigentlich aus den zahlreichen Leserbriefen geworden, die von der aktuellen Canyon-Problematik betroffene Kunden an die Bike (oder war´s die Mountainbike oder gar beide?) schreiben wollten. Hat die Bike ihre Leserbriefseite nicht sogar komplett herausgenommen? Habe jedenfalls in den aktuellen Ausgaben beider Publikationen nicht einen Leserbrief zum Thema gefunden. War wahrscheinlich schon Redaktionsschluß, oder was?.


----------



## agnes (14. November 2008)

ich glaube kaum das die bile solche briefe publik machen würde. es geht ja auch um viel werbegeld. und wiederum wie viele briefe können sie schon auf einer din 4 seite drucken^^


----------



## sackletti (15. November 2008)

naja, systemumstellung hin oder her...

wenn man bei telefonanrufen nur ewig in der warteschleife hängt und nur die hälfte der gesendeten emails beantwortet wird, hängt das meiner meinung nach nicht an einer systemumstellung, sondern an einer sehr sparsamen personalpolitik!

finde es halt sch... wenn man weder eine antwort auf mails bekommt, noch irgendwie jemand telefonisch erreichen kann, und obwohl es zugesichert wurde am telefon (nach 15 minuten in der warteschleife), der versand des rahmens, wohlgemerkt, nicht eines komplettbikes, erst 7 tage nach zahlungseingang erfolgt!!!

mündliche zusage war: den versandtermin des rahmens können sie selbst steuern: wenn sie den rahmen anfang kw 47 erhalten wollen, überweisen sie zum ende von kw 46!

fakt ist: überweisung am montag kw 46, am freitag kw 46 nachgefragt: antwort: der auftrag wird VORAUSSICHTLICH nächste woche versendet...

FRECHHEIT wie ich finde, es handelt sich wohlgemerkt nur um einen rahmen, kein komplettbike!!!


----------



## RavenXC (15. November 2008)

Hallo, ich bin vor ca. 1 Woche auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Vor lauter Vorfreude auf mein erstes Canyon Bike habe ich einfach mal gegooglet um alles mögliche über Canyon zu finden und bin auf diesen thread gestoßen. Ich habe mir das ganze durchgelesen und war danach voller Sorge, ob ich mein Bike denn überhaupt in nächster Zeit erhalten werde; nie Negativaussagen über Canyon sind ja erschlagend. Ich habe danach echt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Bestellung zu stornieren. 

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen:
Meine erste Bestellung bei Canyon erfolgte Anfang Oktober-es sollte ein Grand Canyon 9.0 werden. Nach ausführlicher und meines Erachtens sehr kompetenter Beratung entschied ich mich auch dafür. Bezahlung per Vorauskasse, Liefertermin wurde mit 45 KW-also Anfang November angegeben. Etwas enttäuscht war ich schon, hatte ich ich doch mit einer schnelleren Lieferung gerechnet. 
Jeden Tag ging ich auf die Homepage, voller Vorfreude auf mein neues Bike und schaute es mir an. Ich  guckte auch nach anderen Modellen und bekam immer mehr Zweifel, ob die Bestellung die richtige war: ein anderes Modell hatte es mir angetan: das Nerve XC 7.0
Nach zwei Tagen und nahezu schlaflosen Nächten (ja, ich steigere mich in sowas richtig rein) völlig hin-und her gerissen entschied ich mich dafür die Bestellung zu stornieren und das Nerve XC zu ordern. Das war Mitte Oktober.Zugegeben: das warten an der Hotline ist absolut nervtötend, aber ich hielt ganze 10 min aus bis ich einen Berater an der Strippe hatte.
Überraschenderweise war die Stornierung kein Problem. Ich bestellte das neue Modell und war glücklich. Lieferzeit wurde mit 46 KW angegeben (diese Woche). Eine Woche später flatterten 2 Briefe von Canyon ins Haus: das eine war die Rechnung für das Grand Canyon, die ich als gegenstandslos betrachten sollte, wenn sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig abgefangen werden würde, der zweite Brief enthielt die Rechnung für das Nerve XC7, die ich auch sofort beglich.

Der Zeitraum des angegebenen Liefertermins rückte immer näher. Nun waren es noch 2 Wochen. Dann begann ich kurz darauf nach Canyon zu googeln. Wie anfangs beschrieben bin ich dann auf dieses Forum mit diesem thread gestoßen und hatte nun Zweifel das richtige getan zu haben. Montag den 10.11., gleich zu Beginn der angegeben Lieferwoche rief ich bei Canyon an. Wieder musste ich ewig warten-6 min lang.
Dann meldete sich ein Berater. Ich sagte ihm dass ich ein Bike bestellt hätte welches eigentlich schon letzte Woche hätte geliefert werden sollen und fragte dringend nach dem Verbleib. Das entsprach so zwar nicht ganz der Wahrheit, aber beeinflusst durch diese Negativerfahrungen der User dieses Forums wollte ich ein wenig Druck machen. Dann die Überraschung: "Ihr Paket ist schon raus. Ich schau schnell mal nach dem Versandstatus der Post....Paket sollte heute zugestellt werden." Wow !!!
Ich freute mich riesig und wartete auf den Paketboten. Kurz darauf läutete es tatsächlich an der Tür: Ja ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten ???
Mein Bike war dar ! Ausgepackt. Aufgebaut. Schraubungen und Einstellungen überprüft. Losgefahren.

Was soll ich sagen. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Verlauf der Bestellung und dem Service, mit Einschränkung der Wartezeit an der Hotline. Trotz der Systemumstellung konnte ich eine Bestellung stornieren, eine neue aufgeben und alles lief glatt. Sogar die angegeben Lieferzeit wurde eingehalten.

Um eines klarzustellen um eventuelle Kommentare vorwegzunehmen. Weder arbeite ich für Canyon, noch wurde ich von ihnen für diesen Beitrag gekauft. Ich habe wirklich überlegt, ob ich mich nur für diesen Erfahrungsbericht hier registrieren soll, schließlich sehe ich sonst keinerlei Vorteile eines solchen Forums. 
Aufgrund meiner Begeisterung für mein neues Bike will ich nur allen raten: Sollte es wirklich zu Verzögerungen kommen, so haltet aus. Das Warten lohnt sich. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich die Systemumstellung, wenn denn mal abgeschlossen, als Kundenvorteil erweisen wird. Ich hoffe, dass es bei eventuell auftretenen Problemen mit diesem Rad auch zu solch erfreulichen Berichten über den Canyon Service kommen wird.
Also aus meiner Sicht: Daumen hoch für Canyon


----------



## simdiem (15. November 2008)

Hey und herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Schön, dass es bei dir ohne größere Komplikationen geklappt hat. 
Ich habe insgesamt 4 Monate auf mein neues Bike gewartet. AM 8.0 SE. Das ganze war neben unendlich vielen Lieferterminverschiebungen auch mit zahlreichen schlaflosen Nächten verbunden, in denen ich mir überlegt habe, ob ich das Richtige tue und ob man sich als Kunde überhaupt so behandeln lassen darf. Doch jetzt wo ich es habe bin ich vollkommen glücklich und zufrieden und ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleiben wird.
Ich wünsche dir allzeit gute Fahrt und dass du genauso viel Spass mit deinem Bike hast wie ich mit meinem!
LG Simon,
der in ner Stunde auf Tour geht ^^


----------



## Lion77 (15. November 2008)

RavenXC schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin vor ca. 1 Woche auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden. Vor lauter Vorfreude auf mein erstes Canyon Bike habe ich einfach mal gegooglet um alles mögliche über Canyon zu finden und bin auf diesen thread gestoßen. Ich habe mir das ganze durchgelesen und war danach voller Sorge, ob ich mein Bike denn überhaupt in nächster Zeit erhalten werde; nie Negativaussagen über Canyon sind ja erschlagend. Ich habe danach echt schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Bestellung zu stornieren.
> 
> Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen:
> Meine erste Bestellung bei Canyon erfolgte Anfang Oktober-es sollte ein Grand Canyon 9.0 werden. Nach ausführlicher und meines Erachtens sehr kompetenter Beratung entschied ich mich auch dafür. Bezahlung per Vorauskasse, Liefertermin wurde mit 45 KW-also Anfang November angegeben. Etwas enttäuscht war ich schon, hatte ich ich doch mit einer schnelleren Lieferung gerechnet.
> ...


 
Mag ja sein, dass Du nicht bei Canyon arbeitest...oder für den Quatsch, den Du hier geschrieben hast, bezahlt wurdest.
Aber sag mal hälst Du uns hier alle für doof?
Das stinkt ja bis zum Himmel was Du hier verzapft hast......Hat Canyon das jetzt echt schon nötig mit gefakten Userbeiträgen auf diese armselige Art und Weise ihren Ruf aufzupolieren? Steht es so schlecht um die Firma, ist den Werbefuzzies nichts besseres eingefallen oder machen sich die ganzen Stornierungen und Nichtkäufe langsam in der Buchhaltung bemerkbar? Das nächste mal sollte Canyon/deren Werbeabteilung/Angehörige von Mitarbeitern das ein wenig geschickter machen und nich versuchen das Forum hier auf so deletantische Art zu verarschen....Einfach nur traurig. Sind die jetzt echt schon auf dem Niveau von 9Live und dem RTLShop? :kotz:

PS.: Keine Angst, das zieh ich mir nich einfach ausm Hut.....Vor garantiert mehr als einer Woche war hier im Canyon Forum schon son Troll mit ziemlich genau dem selben Schreiben und fast der gleichen Geschichte mit identischem Ausgang + identischem Mutmachblabla. Leider find ich den Beitrag nichmehr.....er scheint wie vom Erdboden verschluckt

Lion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RavenXC (15. November 2008)

Soll ich die Rechnung posten, damit Du mir glaubst ? Der Beitrag ist ja wohl ziemlich frech. Warum soll es nicht auch zufriedene Kunden geben ?

Ich poste hier gern Rechnung vom 21.10.08, Kontoauszug mit Überweisung an Canyon und die Fotos vom Auspacken am Montag !!!
Mit so einer dämlichen Antwort habe ich hier echt nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Lion77 (15. November 2008)

Hab ich doch geschrieben......weil hier im Canyonforum vor mehr als einer Woche auch ein Neuangemeldeter ohne Beiträge so ziemlich genau den selben Text geschrieben hatte wie Du heute....genau die gleiche Story mit den selben Floskeln, sogar die Absätze waren gleich mit Deinen..und eben dieser Beitrag scheint wie vom Erdboden verschluckt zu sein. Schon sehr seltsam alles oder?

Lion


----------



## thto (15. November 2008)

die matrix !


----------



## RavenXC (16. November 2008)

Was soll der Blödsinn. 
Wie kann man denn auf so einem Verschwörungstrip sein ?
Mit den gleichen Absätzen ? Ich habe selten etwas so dämliches gehört. Ich habe meinen Beitrag gestern frei Schnauze formuliert.
Bitte such noch einmal genau nach dem anderen Beitrag, würde mich echt interessieren.

Genau das habe ich übrigens gemeint, als ich sagte, dass ich in solchen Foren keinen Vorteil sehe. Man wird zugemüllt von irgendwelchen Usern die meinen im Namen aller sprechen zu dürfen.

Welche negativen Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht dass Du so wütend bist ?
Im Übrigen-es schimpfen auch immer alle auf die Telekom und trotzdem gibt es auch zufriedene Kunden. Meist äußern sich nur immer die enttäuschten Kunden, wodurch dann eine Negativmeinung entsteht.

Eigentlich sehe ich keinen Sinn in meinen Bemühungen, aber mir die Glaubwürdigkeit absprechen zu lassen sehe ich auch nicht ein.
Würde es überhaupt etwas ändern wenn ich Rechnung usw. als Beweis des chronologischen Ablaufs liefern würde? Eventuell noch Einzelaufstellung meiner Telefonrechnung um belegen zu können, dass die Order nicht länger als einen Monat zurück liegt und ich mein Bike trotzdem schon habe ?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. November 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> [...]
> Lion



Hörmal Kollege, deine Berliner Schnauze lass mal da wo se her kommt.
In was für nem Rausch warst du denn, als du das geschrieben hast?
Welche Beweise hast du für deine Schwachsinns- Mutmaßungen? Keine!

Geh mal ne Runde um'n Block und nicht so viel 9live und RTL gucken


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. November 2008)

RavenXC schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehe ich keinen Sinn in meinen Bemühungen, aber mir die Glaubwürdigkeit absprechen zu lassen sehe ich auch nicht ein.
> Würde es überhaupt etwas ändern wenn ich Rechnung usw. als Beweis des chronologischen Ablaufs liefern würde? Eventuell noch Einzelaufstellung meiner Telefonrechnung um belegen zu können, dass die Order nicht länger als einen Monat zurück liegt und ich mein Bike trotzdem schon habe ?



Lass dich doch nicht provozieren. Du musst doch so einem Trottel der da was herschreibt nix beweisen. Was erwartest du bei so einer Tonwahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aendel (16. November 2008)

Negative Kritiken, potenzieren sich zehnmal schneller als positive. Leider werden oft in solchen Foren negative Erfahrungen total hochgekocht.
Ich arbeite nicht bei Canyon, um das gleich klarzustellen! Ich selber fahre ein LUX MR 8.0, habe es selber abgeholt, wurde ausführlich und sachlich beraten.


----------



## agnes (16. November 2008)

irgendwie alle die mal canyon loben schreiben im anhang direkt das sie nicht bei dem laden arbeiten^^

zudem wäre es nicht das erste mal, das sich hersteller als user ausgeben.


----------



## aendel (16. November 2008)

mag sein oder auch nicht, ich wär vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, geht mich aber wirklich auch nichts an, eher parenteral an mir vorbei. Aber lass uns diese Thematik nicht ins uferlose enden.


----------



## RavenXC (16. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> irgendwie alle die mal canyon loben schreiben im anhang direkt das sie nicht bei dem laden arbeiten^^
> 
> zudem wäre es nicht das erste mal, das sich hersteller als user ausgeben.


 
Du hast doch gesehen, dass man sofort verdächtigt wird eben dies zu tun, sobald man etwas lobenswertes schreibt.
Genauso könnte man das gleiche von allen Negativpostern behaupten:
Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass sich Konkurrenzhersteller als User ausgeben um gezielt Negatives zu verbreiten. Erscheint mir sogar wahrscheinlicher !


----------



## agnes (16. November 2008)

naja es gab schon alles im freien markt. aber mir ist es ehrlich gesagt egal was user hier zum teil schreiben. jeder kann lesen und sollte sich seine eigene meinung....


----------



## Juwy (16. November 2008)

Moin,

wir wissen ja jetzt alle das Canyon Probleme mit dem Service hat und wenn es positives zu berichten gibt werden die User gleich angemacht,
ich denke das es langsam reicht!

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen diesen Tread eröffnet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359676 das ganze ist gestern zum Abschluss gekommen, ich habe einen neuen aktuellen Dämpfer von Canyon erhalten. 
Der Zeitraum ist für die Abwicklung ist schon recht lang, aber da das Wetter in meiner Freizeit eh schlecht war konnte ich das verkraften.

Ich wünsche Canyon das Sie Ihren Service wieder in den Griff bekommen und das hier im Forum wieder Ruhe einkehrt. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## gendreissig (16. November 2008)

RavenXC schrieb:


> Soll ich die Rechnung posten, damit Du mir glaubst ? Der Beitrag ist ja wohl ziemlich frech. Warum soll es nicht auch zufriedene Kunden geben ?
> 
> Ich poste hier gern Rechnung vom 21.10.08, Kontoauszug mit Überweisung an Canyon und die Fotos vom Auspacken am Montag !!!
> Mit so einer dämlichen Antwort habe ich hier echt nicht gerechnet.



ja, dann poste doch mal all das, was du angegeben hast!


----------



## RavenXC (17. November 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht mal wozu ich diesen Blödsinn mache, schließlich werde ich kein Dankeschön von Canyon erhalten, aber Bitteschön:

Natürlich sind wichtige Nummern von mir unkenntlich gemacht worden, was allen Skeptikern wieder als Nichtbeweis dienen dürfte. Ansonsten könnt Ihr Eure Verschwörungstheorien gegen Canyon noch ausweiten:
Nicht nur einzelne User werden zu Beiträgen gezwungen, sondern internationale Banken stecken jetzt auch noch dahinter.

Wie gesagt: Rechnung vom 21.10.08, überwiesen habe ich sogar erst am 27.10.08 da 14 Tage vor Auslieferung nach Aussage von Canyon reicht. Bike kam dann am 10.11.08 an. Das Foto beinhaltet zwar keine Datumsangaben, aber angekommen ist das Rad in dieser, sprich letzten Woche, sonst hätte ich keinen Erfahrungsbericht bzw. Foto einstellen können.

P.S. Auf einen EVN meines DSL-Anbieters habe ich verzichtet-einige Sachen sind zu vertraulich und außerdem ist die ganze Rechtfertigung sowieso Blödsinn.


----------



## RavenXC (17. November 2008)

Ups...Foto vergessen:


----------



## gendreissig (17. November 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch- schönes rad.

viel spaß beim fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Hat Canyon das jetzt echt schon nötig mit gefakten Userbeiträgen auf diese armselige Art und Weise ihren Ruf aufzupolieren?


OK, du hast uns nun alle aufgedeckt  -- ich geb's zu, auch ich werde von Canyon dafür bezahlt, dass ich mit meinem Radl zufrieden bin, behaupte, dass es viel aushält und sich gut fährt usw. und gelegentlich Fotos mache... 




(Scherzkekse gibt's...  )


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2008)

@raven

Ich glaube dir deinen Bericht. Aber könntest du mir einen Gefallen tun. Und zwar ich habe ja mein AM 8.0 SE vor 12 Tagen bekommen und ich habe keine Bilder gemacht als das Rad noch im Karton war. Jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr genau wie ich das Rad in den Karton packen soll, wenn mal was dran wäre. Vielleicht hast du davon Bilder. Die bitte geht übrigends an alle nicht nur an Raven.
LG Simon


----------



## RavenXC (17. November 2008)

Vielleicht helfen die Bilder.
Lenker natürlich noch abmontieren und am besten seitlich am Rahmen mit Klebeband fixieren. Vorher natürlich gut abpolstern. Die Räder dann zum Schluss in den Karton.

Ansonsten war bei mir ein DIN A4 Blatt beigelegt zur genauen Anleitung. Kann ich bei Bedarf einscannen.


----------



## simdiem (17. November 2008)

cool danke. Die Bilder helfen mir ein wenig. Du hast einen Zettel gehabt auf dem beschrieben ist, wie du das Rad in den Karton packen musst? Muss ich mal nachsehen.

Hast du auch kein Handbuch mitgeliefert bekommen?

LG Simon


----------



## RavenXC (17. November 2008)

Was für ein Handbuch ? Mehrere kleine Heftchen von Canyon und den Komponentenherstellern. Also kleine Handbüchlein...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (17. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hast du auch kein Handbuch mitgeliefert bekommen?
> 
> LG Simon



Habe ich nicht die Tage gelesen, dass jemand in Koblenz war und hörte, dass die Handbücher momentan _alle _sind.. ja, so war es.


----------



## RavenXC (17. November 2008)

Was soll denn drin stehen ? Habe zum Aufbau keines gebraucht.


----------



## tom23" (17. November 2008)

Leider hat Canyon bei mir geschlampt und vergessen, mir meine Tantiemen für gelegentliches Runterputzen von Forums-Spinnern zu bezahlen, also werde ich diesmal nicht sagen, dass der Beitrag von Lion77 das Lustigste war, was ich seit Langem gelesen habe!
Gruß,

der Tom, der auf seine Hope Vision 4 wartet, um endlich nach der Arbeit in diesen düsteren Zeiten ordentlich den Trail zu reiten.


----------



## trek1969 (17. November 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> OK, du hast uns nun alle aufgedeckt  -- ich geb's zu, auch ich werde von Canyon dafür bezahlt, dass ich mit meinem Radl zufrieden bin, behaupte, dass es viel aushält und sich gut fährt usw. und gelegentlich Fotos mache...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he flo, deine ganzen fotos sind doch auch gefälscht...und außerdem bist du nicht der staab?...

Lion sollte wieder nach "k-pax" fliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (17. November 2008)

tom23";5314067 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat Canyon bei mir geschlampt und vergessen, mir meine Tantiemen für gelegentliches Runterputzen von Forums-Spinnern zu bezahlen, also werde ich diesmal nicht sagen, dass der Beitrag von Lion77 das Lustigste war, was ich seit Langem gelesen habe!
> Gruß,
> 
> der Tom, der auf seine Hope Vision 4 wartet, um endlich nach der Arbeit in diesen düsteren Zeiten ordentlich den Trail zu reiten.



warum keine lupine ? komme gerade von 1,5 std feierabendnightride


----------



## tom23" (17. November 2008)

thto schrieb:


> warum Keine Lupine ? Komme Gerade Von 1,5 Std Feierabendnightride



Pn!


----------



## uschi-w (18. November 2008)

Jetzt wird das Huhn in der Pfanne verrückt!

Jetzt ist auch noch mein Bestellter Rahmen im Versand verschwunden!
Seit 7 Tagen rufe ich bei Canyon an und jedes mahl ist die Aussage "Der Rahmen steht im Versandlager zum Versand bereit"
Heute ruf ich nochmals an und siehe da mein Bestellter Rahmen ist im Versand nicht mehr auffindbar.
Da für hab ich jetzt keine Worte mehr.
Ich werde morgen ein letztes mahl dort anrufen, wen ich dann immer noch keine Sendungs- Nummer bekomme, ist das Thema Canyon für mich gestorben.


----------



## tom23" (18. November 2008)

uschi-w schrieb:


> Jetzt wird das Huhn in der Pfanne verrückt!
> 
> Jetzt ist auch noch mein Bestellter Rahmen im Versand verschwunden!
> Seit 7 Tagen rufe ich bei Canyon an und jedes mahl ist die Aussage "Der Rahmen steht im Versandlager zum Versand bereit"
> ...



versuch' doch ein upgrade herauszuholen, oder bist du in z.B der Farbwahl sehr eingeschränkt? a bisserl was geht immer


----------



## agnes (18. November 2008)

naja damit ist ihm auch nicht geholfen. rahmen betsellt-lieferbar-versandfertig- und jetzt wech? hrhr 

canyonsyndrom^^


----------



## uschi-w (18. November 2008)

Die Verkaufen diesen Rahmen ja noch.
Es ist ja nicht so als ob es den Rahmen oder die Gabel nicht mehr gibt.
Das wäre jetzt mein 3. Canyon geworden.
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (18. November 2008)

war bei mir auch so. aber egal.


----------



## MikeTbike (19. November 2008)

meine "Leidens-"Zeit mit Canyon is nun endlich vorbei. Hab heute mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. Jetzt schaue ich mich nach einem anderen Hersteller um. Ich denke mal ich werd mir en Cube holen...
Gruß


----------



## Sergant Serox (20. November 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass Du nicht bei Canyon arbeitest...oder für den Quatsch, den Du hier geschrieben hast, bezahlt wurdest.
> Aber sag mal hälst Du uns hier alle für doof?
> Das stinkt ja bis zum Himmel was Du hier verzapft hast......Hat Canyon das jetzt echt schon nötig mit gefakten Userbeiträgen auf diese armselige Art und Weise ihren Ruf aufzupolieren? Steht es so schlecht um die Firma, ist den Werbefuzzies nichts besseres eingefallen oder machen sich die ganzen Stornierungen und Nichtkäufe langsam in der Buchhaltung bemerkbar? Das nächste mal sollte Canyon/deren Werbeabteilung/Angehörige von Mitarbeitern das ein wenig geschickter machen und nich versuchen das Forum hier auf so deletantische Art zu verarschen....Einfach nur traurig. Sind die jetzt echt schon auf dem Niveau von 9Live und dem RTLShop? :kotz:
> 
> ...




sorry, aber einen user so anzublaffen ist unterste schublade!!!

ende


----------



## trek1969 (20. November 2008)

MikeTbike schrieb:


> meine "Leidens-"Zeit mit Canyon is nun endlich vorbei. Hab heute mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. Jetzt schaue ich mich nach einem anderen Hersteller um. Ich denke mal ich werd mir en Cube holen...
> Gruß



na da sind wir aber alle ganz traurig , wenn du deine fachlichen vorträge künftig im cube-forum postest...


----------



## sackletti (20. November 2008)

jaaaaa, es ist vollbracht! heut ist mein nerve-rahmen endlich gekommen...
und hat gar nicht sooo lange gedauert: am 10.11. überwiesen, am 20.11 geliefert, ist ja gar nicht so schlecht, für canyon-verhältnisse anscheinend sogar blitzschnell

Danke, hatte echt schon angst es könnte wirklich ewig dauern wie bei manchen hier, vor allem nach dem bericht von uschi-w...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. November 2008)

MikeTbike schrieb:


> meine "Leidens-"Zeit mit Canyon is nun endlich vorbei. Hab heute mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen. Jetzt schaue ich mich nach einem anderen Hersteller um. Ich denke mal ich werd mir en Cube holen...
> Gruß



Hi Mike,

wenn Du dich für einen Versender erwärmen kannst, schau mal bei www.rose.de vorbei.
Hab mit denen nur positive Erfahrung gemacht (2 Bikes und viele andere Teile).

Gruss
Wadenmoster


----------



## Limubai (20. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> na da sind wir aber alle ganz traurig , wenn du deine fachlichen vorträge künftig im cube-forum postest...



    an alle - bitte lesen - ganz wichtig... 

an alle im forum, die je ein Canyon bike besessen haben wie ich oder eins kaufen wollten wie MikeTbike - lasst eure negativen kommentare, ihr habt hier nix verloren, das ist der bereich von  Trek1969
er wacht hier und kontrolliert das ja niemand was schlechtes über sein ein und alles schreibt - Canyon Canyon Canyon 

wie es scheint hat er nichts anderes....   
der arme..


----------



## MikeTbike (20. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> na da sind wir aber alle ganz traurig , wenn du deine fachlichen vorträge künftig im cube-forum postest...



Sorry, Du scheinst ja ein ganz Schlauer zu sein.....


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. November 2008)

Leute es war doch jetzt alles gesagt. Jeder durfte mal jeden beleidigen (zu mehr hats ja nicht gereicht).. 
Müsst ihr den Scheiß nach einer Woche Ruhe wieder von vorn anfangen?


----------



## admax (20. November 2008)

Ich denke, 100 Kommentare sind genug. Lasst uns endlich diesen schwachsinnigen Thread schließen. Bitte nicht mehr posten.

Schlussstrich
____________________________________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschi-w (21. November 2008)

Da ist es la bei Dir super gelaufen.
Ich meine Bestellung jetzt storniert.
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## trek1969 (21. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> an alle - bitte lesen - ganz wichtig...
> 
> an alle im forum, die je ein Canyon bike besessen haben wie ich oder eins kaufen wollten wie MikeTbike - lasst eure negativen kommentare, ihr habt hier nix verloren, das ist der bereich von  Trek1969
> er wacht hier und kontrolliert das ja niemand was schlechtes über sein ein und alles schreibt - Canyon Canyon Canyon
> ...



du langweilst mich......


----------



## trek1969 (21. November 2008)

MikeTbike schrieb:


> Sorry, Du scheinst ja ein ganz Schlauer zu sein.....



jup bin ich....


----------



## Limubai (21. November 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> du langweilst mich......



naja passt zu deinem restlichen Leben oder???
such dir ein paar freunde trek............


----------



## trek1969 (21. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> naja passt zu deinem restlichen Leben oder???
> such dir ein paar freunde trek............


----------



## agnes (21. November 2008)

naja ihr seid beide nicht besser.


----------



## Lion77 (24. November 2008)

Sergant Serox schrieb:


> sorry, aber einen user so anzublaffen ist unterste schublade!!!
> 
> ende


 
Unterste Schublade ist, was Canyon mit einigen seiner Kunden zur Zeit abzieht.....
Traurig sone Firma....
Aber solange Ihr die Fahne hochhaltet ist ja alles gut....freut sich Canyon bestimmt drüber.....und muss Euch nicht einmal dafür bezahlen.

PS.: Ich freue mich wirklich über jeden, der mit seinem Bike zufrieden ist, bauen ja auch keine schlechten Räder die Jungs, aber mir tut auch jeder genauso leid, der mit Canyon so peinliche Erfahrungen machen musste, wie zahlreiche Leute hier......
Das ist und bleibt einfach unterste Schublade, für so eine, eigentlich renommierte Bikefirma...

mfG
Lion


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. November 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Unterste Schublade ist, was Canyon mit einigen seiner Kunden zur Zeit abzieht.....
> Traurig sone Firma....
> Aber solange Ihr die Fahne hochhaltet ist ja alles gut....freut sich Canyon bestimmt drüber.....und muss Euch nicht einmal dafür bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst hier schreiben was du willst.. Für voll nehmen tut das nach deinem ersten Beitrag eh niemand. (meine Meinung).

Over and out...


----------



## trek1969 (24. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Du kannst hier schreiben was du willst.. Für voll nehmen tut das nach deinem ersten Beitrag eh niemand. (meine Meinung).
> 
> Over and out...



genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Blue (24. November 2008)

Also ich sag mal so. Da die Negativkritiken in diesem Fred tendenziell weniger sachlich und detailliert ausgefallen sind als die positiven, bin ich nach wie vor nicht abgeneigt, mir ein Canyon anzuschaffen. Fast scheint mir ein Komplott der Canyon (oder Versender?) Hasser im Gange zu sein...


----------



## gendreissig (24. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal so. Da die Negativkritiken in diesem Fred tendenziell weniger sachlich und detailliert ausgefallen sind als die positiven, bin ich nach wie vor nicht abgeneigt, mir ein Canyon anzuschaffen. Fast scheint mir ein Komplott der Canyon (oder Versender?) Hasser im Gange zu sein...



na dann......viel spaß!


----------



## Dark Blue (24. November 2008)

gendreissig schrieb:


> na dann......viel spaß!



Wieder mal kein _allzu_ aussagekräftiger Beitrag.


Ich mein, ich würde mit Sicherheit Abstand nehmen, wenn es stichhaltige Argumente gäbe. Aber aus solchen Beiträgen lassen sich natürlich nur sehr schwierig Schlüsse ziehen


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Wieder mal kein _allzu_ aussagekräftiger Beitrag.
> 
> 
> Ich mein, ich würde mit Sicherheit Abstand nehmen, wenn es stichhaltige Argumente gäbe. Aber aus solchen Beiträgen lassen sich natürlich nur sehr schwierig Schlüsse ziehen



Den Querschnitt dieses und leider einiger anderer Themen hier in letzter Zeit hast du schon trefflich interpretiert. 

Lass dich von solchen Kommentaren nicht verunsichern. Das hat doch nichts konstruktives was hier mancher so schreibt. (Anscheinend geht ihnen der Nährboden für ihre badnews aus).


----------



## Sergant Serox (24. November 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Unterste Schublade ist, was Canyon mit einigen seiner Kunden zur Zeit abzieht.....
> Traurig sone Firma....
> Aber solange Ihr die Fahne hochhaltet ist ja alles gut....freut sich Canyon bestimmt drüber.....und muss Euch nicht einmal dafür bezahlen.
> 
> ...




...das fehlverhalten anderer rechtfertigt nicht eigenes fehverhalten...

ende


----------



## gendreissig (24. November 2008)

Dark Blue schrieb:


> Wieder mal kein _allzu_ aussagekräftiger Beitrag.
> 
> 
> Ich mein, ich würde mit Sicherheit Abstand nehmen, wenn es stichhaltige Argumente gäbe. Aber aus solchen Beiträgen lassen sich natürlich nur sehr schwierig Schlüsse ziehen



hallo dark blue, damit hast du recht. bestell dir mal eins und dann schauen wir mal weiter. ich hoffe, du postest dann mal über den weiteren verlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monoroom (25. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Canyon Rahmen bestellt ohne von der ganzen Sache etwas zu wissen auch den Tread kannte ich nicht !

Das ist jetzt 3 Wochen her !

Und wenn ich das so lese mach ich mir ERNSTE Sorgen um mein Geld / Rahmen!

Na dann


----------



## brainiac5 (25. November 2008)

ich hab mir trotz der negativen einträge ein grandcanyon ausm
outlet bestellt und es war nach einer woche bei mir - allerdings hab ich per nn bezahlt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. November 2008)

monoroom schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das so lese mach ich mir *ERNSTE Sorgen um mein Geld* / Rahmen!
> Na dann



 Und morgen geht die Welt unter - hab ich grade gelesen.. 
Schnell noch mal biken gehen!


----------



## simdiem (25. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Und morgen geht die Welt unter - hab ich grade gelesen..
> Schnell noch mal biken gehen!



Den bescheuerten Kommentar hätteste dir sparen können.
Schließlich hat er einen Grund sich Sorgen zu machen. 

@monoroom

Anrufen und Druck machen, nicht abwimmeln lassen. Sonst erreichste nichts!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2008)

bis jetzt hat noch jeder sein rad oder sein geld wieder bekommen... ich finde das auch etwas übertrieben sich ernsthaft sorgen um sein geld zu machen... es sind ja keine gauner...


----------



## simdiem (25. November 2008)

Ja aber einen Rahmen zu versenden darf keine 3 Wochen dauern ganz einfach. Vorallem da sie ihn sicher nicht erst schweissen werden!

Morgen ruf ich an und mach Druck, dass die endlich die Handbücher ausliefern!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. November 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> bis jetzt hat noch jeder sein rad oder sein geld wieder bekommen... es sind ja keine gauner...



..das mein(t)e ich!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Morgen ruf ich an und mach Druck, dass die endlich die Handbücher ausliefern!



Das ist natürlich sehr wichtig. Da muss man Druck machen! Kannst mir eines mitbestellen? Hab damals 2007 keines bekommen - Scheißladen ist das....


----------



## Limubai (25. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr wichtig. Da muss man Druck machen! Kannst mir eines mitbestellen? Hab damals 2007 keines bekommen - Scheißladen ist das....



bei dir könnte man glauben das du auf jeden eintrag deine meinung abgeben musst, hat hier jemand ein bedürfniss sich selbst zu bestätigen????
witziger du.....


----------



## MikeTbike (25. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Morgen ruf ich an und mach Druck, dass die endlich die Handbücher ausliefern!




ich kann Dir nur eins raten. Anrufe gehen bei Canyon ins Leere. das hab ich auch gelernt. Die netten Mitarbeiter am Telefon versprechen Dir alles...
Schick besser ein Fax hin. Das hat bei mir letztendlich auch zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (25. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> bei dir könnte man glauben das du auf jeden eintrag deine meinung abgeben musst, hat hier jemand ein bedürfniss sich selbst zu bestätigen????
> witziger du.....



Danke, du hast genau das geschrieben, was ich mir gedacht habe.


----------



## gendreissig (26. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr wichtig. Da muss man Druck machen! Kannst mir eines mitbestellen? Hab damals 2007 keines bekommen - Scheißladen ist das....




@CAnyon-Bitch:
Richtig, endlich hast du es auch begriffen: CAnyon isn scheißladen!!! wenn du zu verblendet oder einfach nur blöd bist, all die negativen erfahrungen hier im forum (und auch im nachbarforum) zu finden, ist das dein problem. wenn dies nicht der fall ist, frage ich mich, wie dumm du bist, dass du trotz der immer wiederkehrenden kritik an canyon, den negativen erfahrungen, die wie o.g. zuhauf gepostet werden, überhaupt dein maul so aufreißen kannst. sei doch froh, dass du dein canyon hast, aber sei nicht so asozial, dass dir die hunderte, die nur probleme mit canyon haben, egal sind und du diese probleme herunterspielst. du wärst wahrscheinlich derjenige, der am lautesten heulen würde, wenn es nicht geklappt hätte.


----------



## trek1969 (26. November 2008)

gendreissig schrieb:


> @CAnyon-Bitch:
> Richtig, endlich hast du es auch begriffen: CAnyon isn scheißladen!!! wenn du zu verblendet oder einfach nur blöd bist, all die negativen erfahrungen hier im forum (und auch im nachbarforum) zu finden, ist das dein problem. wenn dies nicht der fall ist, frage ich mich, wie dumm du bist, dass du trotz der immer wiederkehrenden kritik an canyon, den negativen erfahrungen, die wie o.g. zuhauf gepostet werden, überhaupt dein maul so aufreißen kannst. sei doch froh, dass du dein canyon hast, aber sei nicht so asozial, dass dir die hunderte, die nur probleme mit canyon haben, egal sind und du diese probleme herunterspielst. du wärst wahrscheinlich derjenige, der am lautesten heulen würde, wenn es nicht geklappt hätte.



 wenn ich deinen beitrag hier lese, solltest du mit dem wort "asozial" nicht so leichtfertig umgehen,  ... nimm den limba-tänzer und t-bone mike und geht woanders spielen...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. November 2008)

gendreissig schrieb:


> @CAnyon-Bitch:
> Richtig, endlich hast du es auch begriffen: CAnyon isn scheißladen!!! wenn du zu verblendet oder einfach nur blöd bist, all die negativen erfahrungen hier im forum (und auch im nachbarforum) zu finden, ist das dein problem. wenn dies nicht der fall ist, frage ich mich, wie dumm du bist, dass du trotz der immer wiederkehrenden kritik an canyon, den negativen erfahrungen, die wie o.g. zuhauf gepostet werden, überhaupt dein maul so aufreißen kannst. sei doch froh, dass du dein canyon hast, aber sei nicht so asozial, dass dir die hunderte, die nur probleme mit canyon haben, egal sind und du diese probleme herunterspielst. du wärst wahrscheinlich derjenige, der am lautesten heulen würde, wenn es nicht geklappt hätte.



Es tut mir Leid, dass du dich durch mich so aufregen musstest. Ich werde versuchen mein Verhalten zu ändern.


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2008)

gendreissig schrieb:


> @CAnyon-Bitch:
> Richtig, endlich hast du es auch begriffen: CAnyon isn scheißladen!!!
> .....
> die hunderte, die nur probleme mit canyon haben, egal sind und du diese probleme herunterspielst.



Und du bist hier jetzt der Held oder was?
Mein Gott, von der Rechtschreibung her tippe ich auf einen 14-jährigen, vom inhaltlichen her...naja lassen wir das besser.

Du schreibst von hunderten unzufriedenen Leuten? Geh ma die Threads durch und filtere mal raus, wie viele davon wirklich der Realität entsprechen und wo Canyon wirklich Mist gebaut hat.
Erst denken, dann schreiben.
Außerdem solltest du vorsichtig mit deinen Beleidugungen sein, fass dich erstmal an die eigene Nase, bevor du hier Leute dumm anmachst.

Was Canianer deiner Meinung nach heruntergespielt hat, übertreibst du maßlos. Man sollte bei den Fakten bleiben, bevor man über was urteilt, wovon man selbst keine Ahnung hat.

Kanns langsam echt nichtmehr hören dieses Gestänkere hier von irgendwelchen Leuten, die denken, sie hätten das Recht hier zu Urteilen und solche Gerüchte zu verbreiten.....

Geh lieber ne Runde biken als das Forum zu nerven

Gruß Till


----------



## ARES3001 (27. November 2008)

Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Die Reklamation meines Hollowtech 2 Lagers dauert nun schon 2 Monate seit der ersten Erfolglosen Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon, ich lege meine Hand dafür ins feuer dass ich bestimmt noch 4 Wochen warten muss.


----------



## BillGehts (27. November 2008)

Limubai schrieb:


> bei dir könnte man glauben das du auf jeden eintrag deine meinung abgeben musst, hat hier jemand ein bedürfniss sich selbst zu bestätigen????
> witziger du.....



Den Boardclown CANIANER7.0 kann man nicht wirklich Ernst nehmen. Er taucht in jeder kritischen Canyondiskussion auf und verteidigt die Firma auf Biegen und Brechen. Nur mit der Argumentation hapert es leider noch. (siehe Thread Lackqualität)


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2008)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Die Reklamation meines Hollowtech 2 Lagers dauert nun schon 2 Monate seit der ersten Erfolglosen Kontaktaufnahme mit Canyon, ich lege meine Hand dafür ins feuer dass ich bestimmt noch 4 Wochen warten muss.



Bei meinen HT2 Lagern gings eigentlich immer fix, Lager einschicken und ein neues Lager war nach 2-3 Wochen wieder da.

Auf mein bestelltes Schaltauge warte ich aber schon 4 Wochen...und ne Leihbremse liegt hier auch noch rum, die keiner wiederhaben will. 

Ich glaube die Mitarbeiter haben alle in Panik vor dem Launch der neuen Website gekündigt...


----------



## canny_8.0 (27. November 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> ....Den Boardclown.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. November 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Nur mit der Argumentation hapert es leider noch. (siehe Thread Lackqualität)



1. Mach ich hier nix auf Biegen und Brechen. Das läuft alles sehr entspannt ab finde ich.

2. Kannst du deine Kritik an meiner Argumentation bitte genauer äussern? (Gern auch per pn. Muss man ja nicht jedem zumuten hier).

Gruß,
der Bordclown?


----------



## flight crank (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
vor nicht ganz 1 Jahr,habe ich mich für ein Grand Canyon 6.0 entschieden,Preis-Leistung schien mir völlig o.k. zu sein.
Vor 1 Monat,ich wollte das Bike etwas saubermachen und abschmieren,entdecke ich einen kleinen aber absolut sichtbaren Riss im Steuerrohr.
Ich bin dieses Jahr verletzungsbedingt 1.)nicht viel und 2.)NUR! auf Strasse und Wanderwegen ein paar Touren gefahren-also keine Belastung des Materials(ich bin 1,83m umd wiege 72kg).
Ich rief bei Canyon an und dort sagte man mir nur,daß ich einen neuen Rahmen bekäme-keine Frage wieso,weshalb usw.
Kam mir so vor,als wäre das nichts neues für die Jungs...
Ich schickte das Rad im Bikeguard zu Canyon,und bereits nach wenigen Tagen hatte ich es wieder bei mir.
So weit so gut-es fehlten eine Gummidecke und mein XT-Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad.
Ich rief an und man sagte mir,das wäre nicht dabei gewesen.
Aber,:"wir prüfen das und rufen Sie an..." Hat natürlich keiner gemacht,auf meine 2 mails auch keine Antwort.
O.K.,das kostet nicht die Welt,aber soll ich nun 16Euro bezahlen?
War ärgerlich genug für mich mit dem Riss!
So etwas erschüttert dann doch mein Vertrauen in diese Firma.
Was meint ihr dazu?Oder kennt ihr noch mehr,die auch einen ähnlichen Defekt am Rahmen o.ä. hatten?
Erstberatung am Telefon war spitze,kann ich nicht anders sagen,aber nun...hm...
Gruß,
f c


----------



## bikerologe (28. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab gerade Zeit da ich auch auf meinen Rahmen resp. auf den Rückruf(!!) von Canyon warte. Hierzu meine Leidensgeschichte:
vor knapp drei Wochen Rahmen (kein Komplettrad!!!) bestellt nachdem nach 14d noch immer keine Post (... sie werden in den nächsten Tagen Post von uns bekommen ) bekommen habe, hab ich mir doch mal gedacht naja kann ja nicht so schlimm sein... Denkste
Schick zwei Tage später ne Mail (.... wir werden umgehend antworten ) bis heute nichts gekommen. Hab ich mir gedacht rufste an ... müsste spätestens übermorgen in Ihrem Briefkasten sein.... hab heut angerufen, die Mitarbeiterin wurde nervös hektisches herumgeschnattere im Hintergrund  Antwort da muss ich meinen Troubleshooter holen aber halt der ist heut nicht mehr da haben sie bis Montag geduld.
Hab immer gedacht Raketenbauen ist kompliziert oder Beziehungen aber scheinbar auch einen fertigen Rahmen in einen Karton  stecken und in abzuschicken scheint in Koblenz Nobelpreisverdächtig zu sein....

Motto: Andere Biken wir telefonieren


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. November 2008)

flight crank schrieb:


> O.K.,das kostet nicht die Welt,aber soll ich nun 16Euro bezahlen?



16 Euro ist doch schon was! Würde das nicht auf meine Rechnung gehen lassen. Auch würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Teile bei Canyon wieder auftauchen. Es sei denn die haben da ne "Fundgrube" oder so - wo sowas gesammelt wird?

Ich würde "einfach" weiter anrufen - grundsätzlich nur mit einem Ansprechpartner sprechen. So kann keiner was abschieben. Fristen setzen und dann denke ich kriegst du Ersatz. Ärgerlich sowas. Aber es gibt auch Autohäuser, die eingelagerte Winterreifen auf einmal nicht mehr haben..  Wer hat Schuld? Der Mensch! 
Toi toi toi!


----------



## flight crank (1. Dezember 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> 16 Euro ist doch schon was! Würde das nicht auf meine Rechnung gehen lassen. Auch würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Teile bei Canyon wieder auftauchen. Es sei denn die haben da ne "Fundgrube" oder so - wo sowas gesammelt wird?
> 
> Ich würde "einfach" weiter anrufen - grundsätzlich nur mit einem Ansprechpartner sprechen. So kann keiner was abschieben. Fristen setzen und dann denke ich kriegst du Ersatz. Ärgerlich sowas. Aber es gibt auch Autohäuser, die eingelagerte Winterreifen auf einmal nicht mehr haben..  Wer hat Schuld? Der Mensch!
> Toi toi toi!



Hallo zusammen,
jetzt muß ich auch mal etwas positives loswerden:
ich hatte ja 2 mails an Canyon geschickt wegen des fehlenden Schnellspanners-kam erst mal keine Antwort.
Ich wollte dann noch einmal telefonisch mein Glück probieren,
aber da kommt eine mail,die besagt daß ein Schnellspanner und eine 
transportbox zu mir unterwegs sind-für 0,0000 Euro!
Ohne mein weiteres Zutun,vielen Dank an dieser Stelle mal an einen 
Canyon-Verantwortlichen.
Klar,es gibt hier leider genug "härtere Fälle" als mich,z.b.,warten auf einen Rahmen usw,die nun sagen werden-ja,es war ja nur ein Schnellspanner...
Aber ich hoffe,daß auch bei denen bald die Probleme gelöst werden.
Mich hat das schon etwas zuversichtlich gestimmt.
f c


----------



## frankie69 (1. Dezember 2008)

Am Ende wird alles gut. 

Nachdem ich im August ein Nerve XC SE bestellt hatte und vor und nach der Inventur/ Systemumstellung immer wieder freundlich vertröstet wurde, hatte ich meine Nachfragen nach dem Liefertermin eingestellt. Mitte November war ich doch neugierig und fragte nochmal nach, wann denn mein Rad abholbereit wäre. Ein freundlicher und kompetenter Mitarbeiter prüfte meine Bestellung und stellte fest, dass der Auftrag abgeschlossen war, ohne dass eine Auslieferung stattgefunden hatte. Da das gewünschte Rad nun nicht mehr lieferbar war wurde ich kurze Zeit später angerufen und man machte mir einen akzeptablen Vorschlag für ein besser ausgestattetes Rad. Dieses konnte ich zwischenzeitlich abholen. Auch hier wieder ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter, der sich Zeit bei der Übergabe ließ und mir alle Fragen kompetent beantwortete. Mein Fazit: Sicherlich war ich verärgert, weil vieles Schief gelaufen war. Aber man hat mich jederzeit Kulant und freundlich bedient. Am Ende habe ich sogar einen guten Deal gemacht, weil ich jetzt für einen ganz geringen Aufpreis ein deutlich besseres Rad und kostenlose Zugabe erhalten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. Dezember 2008)

gehe zu: Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen & Optionen -> Ignorier- Liste bearbeiten -> User "..." auswählen und mit "Ja" bestätigen.

Viel Spass beim nachmachen!


----------



## admax (2. Dezember 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> gehe zu: Kontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen & Optionen -> Ignorier- Liste bearbeiten -> User "..." auswählen und mit "Ja" bestätigen.
> 
> Viel Spass beim nachmachen!



danke für den Tipp. Ich kanns echt nicht mehr höhren was mache Leute so von sich geben.


----------



## uschi-w (2. Dezember 2008)

Hurrrrrraaaaaaaaa,

ich hab jetzt doch noch meinen CF Rahmen von Canyon bekommen.
Vielen Dank Canyon, für den netten Rückruf
Jetzt ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung


----------



## chantre72 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich verliere langsam die Nerven. Ich versuche seit vier Wochen Herrn Staab, oder Frau Kreuzmann per Mail zu erreichen. Bisher blieben alle meine Mails unbeantwortet. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass jede Mail innerhalb maximal zwei Tagen beantwortet werden kann.


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns gibts so ein Ding, da sind Tasten mit lustigen Zahlen drauf, und wenn man ne bestimmte Kombination eintippt, das spricht das Ding mit einem.

Mensch ruf doch einfach mal an, wenn keiner antwortet. Kann dch nicht sooo schwer sein.


----------



## chantre72 (5. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts so ein Ding, da sind Tasten mit lustigen Zahlen drauf, und wenn man ne bestimmte Kombination eintippt, das spricht das Ding mit einem.
> 
> Mensch ruf doch einfach mal an, wenn keiner antwortet. Kann dch nicht sooo schwer sein.



Keine Angst, so ein Ding hab ich auch. Hab auch schon zigmal versucht dort anzurufen; aber hast Du es mal geschafft, von der Hotline zu den Leuten durchgestellt zu werden!? Bisher war bei der Hotline immer Schluss: "Er / Sie ruft Sie umgehend zurück." Passiert ist aber bisher nichts.


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2008)

Bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn du auch eins hast 

Hm bisher hab ich mich immer durch die Warteschleife gequält, auch wenns manchmal 5 Minuten und mehr gedauert hat.
Aber ich denke mal, da jetzt die 09er verkauft werden, ist die Hotline wohl ständig ausgelastet (Vermutung).

Ansonsten...hartnäckig bleiben und immer wieder probieren
Achja, in der Werkstatt bin ich immer recht schnell durchgekommen.


----------



## chantre72 (7. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist nicht bei der Warteschleife durchzukommen, sondern zu Herrn Staab, oder Frau K. durchgestellt zu werden.



T!ll schrieb:


> Bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn du auch eins hast
> 
> Hm bisher hab ich mich immer durch die Warteschleife gequält, auch wenns manchmal 5 Minuten und mehr gedauert hat.
> Aber ich denke mal, da jetzt die 09er verkauft werden, ist die Hotline wohl ständig ausgelastet (Vermutung).
> ...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (7. Dezember 2008)

wenn jeder direkt zum produktmanager durchgestellt werden würde, hätte dieser wohl keine zeit mehr neue produkte zu managen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

jetzt reichst aber wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (17. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> jetzt reichst aber wirklich!



Genau! Wurde auch Zeit, daß Du mal so richtig aufn Tisch haust.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## beat82 (17. Dezember 2008)

moin moin.
ich habe seit 2003 schon 3 hardtails bei canyon bestellt und war immer zufrieden, es gab nie probleme beim service, hotline, lieferung etc.!

doch dieses jahr ist es irgentwie anders.ich habe mir , zusammen mit einem freund, vor 2 wochen ein torque bestellt. die gleiche farbe, das gleiche modell, selber lieferort, beide per onlinebestellung.ergo: gute voraussetzungen für einen objektiven vergleich.
die emailbestätigung kam bei uns beiden an. mein kumpel bekommt noch einen rückruf um nochmal alles durchzugehen sowie eine 2. emailbestätigung mit den genauen spezifikationen des fr 7.genau so kenne ich das prozedere bei canyon. so weit so gut.

nur ich als "stammkunde" bekomme weder einen anruf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 noch eine 2. emailbestätigung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. desweiteren keine antwort auf meine email
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und eine 20 minütige computerstimmenansage an der hotline
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



konnte meine fragen auch nicht klären. das ist jetzt fast 2 wochen her.

ich gehe schon davon aus das trotzdem alles glattläuft und ich mein bike in kw 7 bekomme nur ist es schon erstaunlich wie canyon neukunden hofiert und stammkunden missachtet werden(mutmaßlich).ein softwareproblem bei canyon kann man hier eigentlich ausschliessen da unsere grundvoraussetzungen nahezu identisch waren.

so liebe canyonisti ( m_staab etc.), rechtfertigt euch! 
gruss martin s.


bis jetzt hat sich, ausser das alle beiträge gelöscht wurden, noch nichts getan....


----------



## Tshark (17. Dezember 2008)

beat82 schrieb:


> bis jetzt hat sich, ausser das alle beiträge gelöscht wurden, noch nichts getan....



Tja, wer den selben Beitrag gleich mal in 6 (sechs!) verschiedene Threads reinstellt braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Mal die Forenregeln gelesen?


----------



## beat82 (17. Dezember 2008)

Tshark schrieb:


> Mal die Forenregeln gelesen?


ja habe ich. und?


----------



## corallus (17. Dezember 2008)

> ja habe ich. und?


Hast du wohl eher nicht. Lies dir bitte nochmals den Punkt "cross-posting" durch: Verhaltensregeln


----------



## agnes (17. Dezember 2008)

naja vielleicht grade als stammkunde wurdes du nicht angerufen.

obwohl ich nicht weiss, ob canyon sowas gelistet wird wer stammkund eist.


----------



## Lion77 (22. Dezember 2008)

Tshark schrieb:


> Tja, wer den selben Beitrag gleich mal in 6 (sechs!) verschiedene Threads reinstellt braucht sich nicht zu wundern. Mal die Forenregeln gelesen?


 
Wundern über was? das Er keine Mail von Canyon bekommen hat, keine Bestätigungsmail, keinen Anruf? Ist ja interessant, das das mit Crossmailing in diesem Forum zu tun haben soll....... 

mfG Lion


----------



## Tshark (22. Dezember 2008)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Wundern über was? das Er keine Mail von Canyon bekommen hat, keine Bestätigungsmail, keinen Anruf? Ist ja interessant, das das mit Crossmailing in diesem Forum zu tun haben soll.......
> 
> mfG Lion



Ganz lesen hilft:



			
				beat82 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]bis jetzt hat sich, ausser das alle beiträge gelöscht wurden, noch nichts getan....



Deswegen habe ich auch genau diese Zeile rausgequotet. Damit sollte es eigentlich schon recht deutlich sein, worauf ich mich mit meiner Antwort bezog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (11. Mai 2009)

Sind die engpässe mittlerweile behoben? Kriege nämlich auf 5 Mails in 3 Wochen 0 Antworten.

Oder habe ich was verpasst und die Canyon Werkstatt existiert einfach gar nicht mehr und man spezialisiert sich nun auf den Verkauf. Denn der Verkauf ist auch die einzige Nummer bei der ich jemanden erreiche.

liebe grüße,

ares.


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2009)

ähm,
die anderen Threads zum Thema Lieferzeiten hast du schon gelesen  ?

Canyon kriegt es nicht auf die Kette (mal wieder...), verspricht Besserung (mal wieder...) und hat die Lieferzeiten für einige Räder (per mail an den Kunden) geändert 

Dann mal frohes Warten...

sun909


----------



## ARES3001 (12. Mai 2009)

öhm, mein Rahmen ist gebrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Garantiefall. Was soll ich tun! ich erreiche niemanden!


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2009)

Entweder:

...lange klingeln lassen...

oder: Schriftlich an Canyon wenden, nicht per E-Mail.

Viel Erfolg!

grüße
sun909


----------



## ARES3001 (12. Mai 2009)

ja das wirds wohl werden, ein einschreiben


----------



## s`Tannezäpfle (12. Mai 2009)

Möchte nun auch mal drauf hauen

Nachdem ich mich vor einigen Wochen entschieden hab meinem Hardtail einen gefederten Kollege zur Seite zu stellen, fiel meine Wahl auf ein Nerve AM.
Obwohl ich schon seit den Midseason Modellen 08 das Thema "Auslieferungsverzögerungen, Verschiebungen...." verfolge, wollte ich diesem Untenehmen eine Chance geben mein schwer verdientes Geld zu ihnen zu tragen.

Nach nunmehr mehreren Mails und unzähligen Warteschleifen, wobei ich immer nach ca. 15-20min aufgelegt habe, ist nun Schluß!
Nun bekommt mein Geld eben wer anders!

Ich hoffe das diese Threads einige Mitarbeiter von Canyon verfolgen und daraus vieleicht mal was lernen. Schade daß sich dennoch so viele um zum Teil Monate hinhalten lassen.

Servicewüste Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (12. Mai 2009)

finde ich gut dass du sowas in der art öffentlich aussprichst, das ist die einzige hoffnung dafür dass sich was ändert. und das wäre mir echt lieb.


----------



## anjo (13. Mai 2009)

s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das diese Threads einige Mitarbeiter von Canyon verfolgen und daraus vieleicht mal was lernen. Schade daß sich dennoch so viele um zum Teil Monate hinhalten lassen.
> 
> Servicewüste Deutschland


 

Selbst wenn sie es lesen, es wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## ARES3001 (13. Mai 2009)

naja spätestens wenn der Umsatz runtergeht wird man sich gedanken machen worans gelegen hat. aber soweit is woh noch nich!


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> öhm, mein Rahmen ist gebrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Garantiefall. Was soll ich tun! ich erreiche niemanden!



Bei den Veränderungen an deinem AM  bei Gabel und Dämpfer vorgenommen hast wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe: 160mm Hinten und 180mm Vorne, glaubst du das du damit im Rahmen der Canyon Freigabe geblieben bist und den Rahmen auf Garantie getauscht bekommen wirst?
Viel Glück!!
Gruß
Schappi
P:S  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5821386&postcount=132   Es gibt ja einige Leute die dir das vorhergesagt haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> öhm, mein Rahmen ist gebrochen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Garantiefall. Was soll ich tun! ich erreiche niemanden!





Vielleicht lags auch an der Karofolie.

Aber: es liest hier ja eh keiner mit außer uns Dauerspammern. 



s`Tannezäpfle schrieb:


> ... und unzähligen Warteschleifen, wobei ich immer nach ca. 15-20min aufgelegt habe...



Mein Rahmen ist jetzt seit drei Wochen bei Canyon (Kleinkram), das Rückholticket bekam ich umgehend nachdem ich mal 30min an der Schleife gewartet hab.


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2009)

Erfahrungen sind die Summe der persöhnlich gemachten Fehler!
Jeder ist zu Etwas nützlich und sei es als schlechtes Beispiel!


----------



## chaz (13. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht lags auch an der Karofolie.



Die Folie hat es doch erst zusammen gehalten... Siehe Beitrag 140: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5824717#post5824717


----------

